# STP Code: 20% Off



## smr

Just found this one on the web: 20% off $75+, key code 46452, good until June 13. If you are considering a purchase, act fast, before they void this code. To help the this site, don't forget to initially link to STP through AA.

(Updated codes below.)


----------



## lee_44106

Your offer of the STP code is much appreciated. This is a fringe benefit of being a member on this wonderful forum.


----------



## smr

Down to the last 4 days for this code.


----------



## smr

See below for code.


----------



## odoreater

smr said:


> New way to get 20% discount on purchases of $75 or more through June 19. Use the following link, but insert your email address where it says [email protected] (you will have to do this after initially using the link below because the link is being abbreviated below):


Is there any more steps to this? I can't get it to work?


----------



## smr

odoreater said:


> Is there any more steps to this? I can't get it to work?


After you use the link, you only need to correct it so that it contains your email address, and you'd see "promo entered" in the key code box when checking out. Again, there's a $75 minimum.

Also, just found this key code for a 20% discount with a $75 or more purchase: 46600. A bit easier to use than the link. Same expiration date.


----------



## CaptChaos

SMR, thanks for the code!


----------



## odoreater

SMR you rock. I just pulled the trigger on another Cornaliani suit and a pair of Corneliani trousers.


----------



## smr

Glad it worked out for you both!

New 20% off code, good until 7/6 if they do not void it before then: 46946

Scott


----------



## smr

All Barbour items are now 30% off, and you can then also use the coupon above.


----------



## Wayfarer

Thanks for that code, 20% off my first order!

Warmest regards


----------



## smr

Just received an email from STP advertising an additional 20% off of "premium brands" including Bills Khakis (mainly poplins and Bedford Cords remain), Belvest, Alfred Dunhill (stick with their Italian-made garments), Corneliani, Gianluca Isaia (and Gianluca Napoli), Bruno Magli, Barry Bricken, Allea, Arnold Brandt, Golden Bear (leather jackets/vests), and Pantherella. You can then combine with the 20%-off coupon: 46946. If you've also received a free shipping email from STP, you can use it to stack free shipping with these other discounts (or at least it worked for me the other day).

Scott


----------



## kali77

smr said:


> Just received an email from STP advertising an additional 20% off of "premium brands" including Bills Khakis (mainly poplins and Bedford Cords remain), Belvest, Alfred Dunhill (stick with their Italian-made garments), Corneliani, Gianluca Isaia (and Gianluca Napoli), Bruno Magli, Barry Bricken, Allea, Arnold Brandt, Golden Bear (leather jackets/vests), and Pantherella. You can then combine with the 20%-off coupon: 46946. If you've also received a free shipping email from STP, you can use it to stack free shipping with these other discounts (or at least it worked for me the other day).
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the codes! Picked up a Corneliani and Southwick suit yesterday, and a few pairs of trousers(Isaia, Corneliani, Bricken) and some ties(Altea) today. I really appreciate it.

Gene


----------



## smr

Code 47075 for 20% off ($75+) through July 10.


----------



## smr

Only 5 more days for the most recent key code!


----------



## smr

Newest 20%-off code, which should last until at least Sunday, 7/23: IMAT128


----------



## 11hr

IMAT128 seems to have expired. I'm thinking about getting two suits from STP, a Corneliani and a tuxedo. Are there any new 20% off coupons out there?

Thanks guys!


----------



## smr

Here are some, but I'm not certain if they are all current.

- LACPN62 for 10% off a $125 order. Expires 12/31.

- 20% off for new customers: Go to www.sierratradingpost.com/HFA to get a code for the 20% discount. Could not find expiration date but it appears to still be good.

- 10% off $100 order through this link: 
.

Codes are often posted on fatwallet.com or slickdeals.net. When I receive a promotion from STP or come across them on those sites, I post them here. Also, start your journey to STP through the AA link on the home page to help this site!


----------



## smr

New 20% off code found on one of the many "deal" websites. Don't know if there is a minimum purchase requirement or what the expiration date is. It can be used in conjunction with the google checkout option, which will give you an additional $10 off.

20% off code: HFA7


----------



## smr

Yet another 20% off code just in case the one above ceases working: 48516


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

smr said:


> Yet another 20% off code just in case the one above ceases working: 48516


Thanks, SMR. This code worked like a charm. I just pulled the trigger on a Corneliani Donegal tweed jacket I've been watching for months!


----------



## super k

THANKS


----------



## Avers

STP have AE Colton in chestnut, with 20% off they come to less than $160.


----------



## smr

Avers said:


> STP have AE Colton in chestnut, with 20% off they come to less than $160.


And the Google checkout would then get them down to $150.

The fall sale ends tomorrow, and the best deals right now on STP involve buying items in the fall sale and then also getting the additional 20% (and $10) off.


----------



## Avers

smr said:


> And the Google checkout would then get them down to $150.
> 
> The fall sale ends tomorrow, and the best deals right now on STP involve buying items in the fall sale and then also getting the additional 20% (and $10) off.


How does Google checkout work?


----------



## smr

Avers said:


> How does Google checkout work?


Go to your shopping cart, and go to checkout. On the bottom of the page, you'll see the Google checkout option under the normal checkout option, and you'll see a coupon code for $10 off. Choose the Google checkout option (you need to register if you don't have a google id and password, but I've had one for quite a while, and I've never been spammed because of it), and then add your first coupon. After you do that, you see in a smaller font that there is an opportunity to add a second coupon, and you can then enter the second code. I've even seen on the web that after doing this, some have even been able to use a free shipping riddle, although they've had to contact STP separately to get credit for it as Google does not relay the necessary info. for the riddle to them.


----------



## pkincy

The Fall sale and the new codes got me a Belvest suit I have been watching for 6 months and a Belvest Cashmere sport coat that is new on the site.

I got a couple of Lorenzini shirts and a Belvest SC last week with the new email idea. Interestingly enough they put that order in my normal account. So the system caught me entering as a new customer but gave me the 20% anyhow.

Perry


----------



## arkirshner

smr said:


> New 20% off code found on one of the many "deal" websites. Don't know if there is a minimum purchase requirement or what the expiration date is. It can be used in conjunction with the google checkout option, which will give you an additional $10 off.
> 
> 20% off code: HFA7


One more thank you!


----------



## smr

pkincy said:


> I got a couple of Lorenzini shirts and a Belvest SC last week with the new email idea. Interestingly enough they put that order in my normal account. So the system caught me entering as a new customer but gave me the 20% anyhow.
> 
> Perry


That's interesting. I had thought that even if I got one of the "new customer" codes with a new email account, they would not allow the transaction to go through with the discount. Thanks for mentioning that, Perry.


----------



## smr

Yet another 20% off code. This one should be good for another 5 days: 48775.

As mentioned above and by jkreusc in another thread, this can be combined with a $10 additional discount if you use the google checkout (directions above; code: WDGB8). Other two 20% off codes (may or may not still be active): 48516 and HFA7.


----------



## clothesboy

I just tried all these and none work. Does anyone have any more?


----------



## smr

clothesboy said:


> I just tried all these and none work. Does anyone have any more?


Both 48516 and 48775 are still working. Just tested them. HFA7 no longer works.

You may be under the minimum purchase requirement, clothesboy. It generally is either $75 or $125.


----------



## clothesboy

Bad news for me. I receiver a 20% off $125 email from STP and when I tried to double up it was a no go. I contacted STP by landline and was told, "That's because you can't have two promos." (One lone tear trickles out of the left hand corner of his right hand eye)


----------



## smr

Yet another 20% off code (for $75+ purchase): 49236


----------



## paper clip

^ SMR's code just worked for me, plus I used google checkout after clicking thru AAAC! awesome deal!


----------



## smr

paper clip said:


> ^ SMR's code just worked for me, plus I used google checkout after clicking thru AAAC! awesome deal!


Glad it worked for you. On top of all that, they are now taking an additional 20% off clearance items, and that's before the 20% off coupon code and the $10 off for using google checkout.


----------



## smr

49236 still works for 20% off as of 10/09, and there is still an extra $10 off if you use the google checkout. Just used it to buy a few pairs of Bills Khakis. Today is the last day for an extra 20% off on clearance items (and that's before the application of coupons).

Click through the STP advertisement on the AAAC home page to help support this site.


----------



## clothesboy

smr said:


> 49236 still works for 20% off as of 10/09, and there is still an extra $10 off if you use the google checkout. Just used it to buy a few pairs of Bills Khakis. Today is the last day for an extra 20% off on clearance items (and that's before the application of coupons).
> 
> Click through the STP advertisement on the AAAC home page to help support this site.


SMR:
What is the secret? I click through ACCC, load cart, use google check-out, get $10.00 discount leaving me with a + $125 total, click on add coupon link, enter 49236, get contacting Sierra Trading Post, and The coupon code that you entered is not valid.???


----------



## smr

clothesboy said:


> SMR:
> What is the secret? I click through ACCC, load cart, use google check-out, get $10.00 discount leaving me with a + $125 total, click on add coupon link, enter 49236, get contacting Sierra Trading Post, and The coupon code that you entered is not valid.???


They changed the procedure for the google checkout and the way it works with STP coupon codes. Here's how I did this with my order this morning. First, I went to my shopping cart and entered the 20% off code (look for the promo box where you enter the coupon code). After the code took effect (for orders of $75+), I signed into the google checkout, and they took the next $10 off, which offset shipping. When I signed into google checkout, the prices already reflected the 20% off for the coupon. Then I just chose the method of payment and was done. So the difference now is that you enter the keycode before going to google checkout, which does not appear to require a separate code anymore for the $10 google-checkout discount.


----------



## clothesboy

smr said:


> They changed the procedure for the google checkout and the way it works with STP coupon codes. Here's how I did this with my order this morning. First, I went to my shopping cart and entered the 20% off code (look for the promo box where you enter the coupon code). After the code took effect (for orders of $75+), I signed into the google checkout, and they took the next $10 off, which offset shipping. When I signed into google checkout, the prices already reflected the 20% off for the coupon. Then I just chose the method of payment and was done. So the difference now is that you enter the keycode before going to google checkout, which does not appear to require a separate code anymore for the $10 google-checkout discount.


SMR:
Thank you. I am now both richer and poorer.


----------



## Tom72

Thanks, SMR, it worked like charm.


----------



## Spooter

Hi Fellas,

any updated codes? The ones posts no longer work:icon_headagainstwal  

Thank you!:icon_smile_big: 

Cordially,

Spooter


----------



## smr

All the 20% off codes and links about which I knew expired the on the 17th, but it won't be long until there are more. Also, go to the AAAC home page, and link to STP through it, and you'll still get 15% off (I think it's a $125 minimum), and the option for an additional $10 off through google checkout should still be there (process explained above--if it does not work, please post).


----------



## smr

This one for 20 off just was posted on one of the coupon web sites: 49503. Expires midnight tonight, supposedly.


----------



## Roger

smr said:


> Also, go to the AAAC home page, and link to STP through it, and you'll still get 15% off (I think it's a $125 minimum)....


Smr, does the _buyer_ get the 15% off or does it go to the AAAC site instead (not that the latter isn't good too!)?


----------



## smr

Roger said:


> Smr, does the _buyer_ get the 15% off or does it go to the AAAC site instead (not that the latter isn't good too!)?


The buyer gets 15% off, plus the google $10 discount if it is still available though the google checkout, and the AAAC site also gets a % of the sale. Everyone wins!!

Scott


----------



## smr

New 20% off code. Link first from AAAC to help support this site. Code: 50180. Expiration date 11/9. Appears that you have to order $75+ worth of goods for it to work. Extra $10 off through google checkout expiring soon, perhaps tonight.


----------



## super k

SMR, thanks, it works


----------



## CharlieChannel

*smr U are appreciated!!*



smr said:


> New 20% off code. Link first from AAAC to help support this site. Code: 50180. Expiration date 11/9. Appears that you have to order $75+ worth of goods for it to work. Extra $10 off through google checkout expiring soon, perhaps tonight.


 Thanks again!, I may not jump but I have my eye on all those
Gevril and G2 wristwatches, wow.


----------



## smr

And now they've extended the clearance sale and added more items to it!


----------



## smr

New 20% Off Code: 50505. Exp. date unkown but it is working as of this post. Link through AAAC home page to help support this site.


----------



## CharlieChannel

*Worked Yesterday 11/16*



smr said:


> New 20% Off Code: 50505. Exp. date unkown but it is working as of this post. Link through AAAC home page to help support this site.


. . . Still working !! . . . Thanks again, smr.


----------



## Avers

code 50505 does not work anymore...


----------



## foto010101

*New code????*

Can anyone please tell me what the new code is for a 20% reduction? I would appreciate this a lot, it will make a difference of more than 300USD in my case.

Mike


----------



## smr

As posted by Rolo earlier, 51112 is the new code, with a minimum purchase of $75. Also, as RIP posted the other day, using google checkout, you can get an extra $10 off a $30 purchase, or better yet, $20 off a $50 purchase (several sites out there are using this discount--bought some holiday presents for my nephews the other day using this discount at buy.com.) Bought some of the Bills Khakis oxford fabric pants on STP early today, and with the discounts it was only $43 a pair shipped.


----------



## smr

Key code 51253 through 12/4 for purchases of $75+, and don't forget the extra $20 off from google checkout!


----------



## nerdykarim

smr said:


> Key code 51253 through 12/4 for purchases of $75+, and don't forget the extra $20 off from google checkout!


thanks for taking the time to post these, smr. i really appreciate it--this thread is my "go to" source for stp discount codes


----------



## johnjack11

Is there a new code out yet? I just missed the last 20% code and the AAAC 10% code does not seem to be working for me.


Nevermind, found it online, this 20% off code works: 51112, not sure how long it is good for though...

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## smr

51112 is posted above, too. Happily surprised that it's still working.


----------



## nerdykarim

> Sierra Trading Post has a new 20% off $75+ purchases coupon *51666* which stacks with $20 off $50 Google Checkout. Thanks MozartA and granolagirl
> 
> All Columbia Sportswear items are an additional 20% off.


from www.slickdeals.net. and means that the site will probably be bogged down for the next couple hours. fortunately, slickdeals is touting $50 columbia parkas, not cheap testoni monkstraps :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

Finally pulled the trigger on some Woodlore shoe trees, half a dozen for $52 shipped with stacking discount and Google checkout. Not too bad.


----------



## smr

AlanC said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on some Woodlore shoe trees, half a dozen for $52 shipped with stacking discount and Google checkout. Not too bad.


Just followed your lead, AlanC. Great deal on the Cedarbrookes!

Now there are two working codes here: Thanks, Nerdykarim!


----------



## smr

20% off on socks, including Pantherella, today, only (no code needed, and then hopefully the 20% off code will work and take off another 20%).


----------



## joshuagb

It says the 51666 code is no longer working.


----------



## CharlieChannel

*Today's Super-Code Sierra*



joshuagb said:


> It says the 51666 code is no longer working.


The Today-Only sale for Dec. 12 happens to be 20% off
ALL orders over $150. ! We'll see what tomorrow brings. C.


----------



## smr

New code is 51780. Unfortunately, they made it so that you cannot combine it with today's site-wide 20 off sale.


----------



## smr

If you need some weekend outerwear, these three brands are 20% off today, and should stack with the coupon code: Mountain Hardwear, Patagonia, Lowe Alpine .


----------



## Srynerson

smr said:


> New code is 51780. Unfortunately, they made it so that you cannot combine it with today's site-wide 20 off sale.


The code is no longer functioning.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Where is the legendary Ask Andy homepage link to STP? I've looked all over the site, and can't find a banner ad or other link to STP.


----------



## smr

This just in: 51791 .


----------



## jimbabwe

*51791 20% off*

Works like a charm. Don't forget to team up with www.fatwallet.com and get an additional 4.8% in cash back plus the $20 off for using Google Checkout.


----------



## youngdcprofessional

How exactly does fat wallet work? I just signed up and read the FAQ, but still don't quite understand. Do you receive the additional discount right away?


----------



## smr

youngdcprofessional said:


> How exactly does fat wallet work? I just signed up and read the FAQ, but still don't quite understand. Do you receive the additional discount right away?


After you sign up, all you have to do is go to the stores link on top of the page, and then find the link on that page to STP. If you are signed on, and if you have also shut down your pop up stopper if you have one, you will see a message pop up from fatwallet.com saying that you are on target for getting a % of your purchase back. Then all you have to do is complete the purchase, and do this through google checkout to get the extra $20 off. I assume that using google checkout will not undermine you getting your % back, but I am not certain. Still, unless you are making a very large purchase, google checkout is more beneficial than the % back. Finally, before you go to google checkout, be sure to enter the coupon code.

Revision (just to finish describing how fatwallet.com works): If you qualify for a % back through fatwallet.com, then it will show as pending in your account within a very short time after your purchase (after the online retailer reports back to fatwallet--takes a few days). You earn the amount after a certain number of days, which may be 60 or 90, and you can then transfer the total to your paypal account or request a check. You can check your account by clicking on the account link on the top of the page at fatwallet.com.

Scott


----------



## grimslade

Shoot. I missed this code by 24 hours. Probably too small, too, to be worth redoing. Just hate it when I pass up savings. Was trying every number near 51780 that I could, but I can't remember if I tried 51791...


----------



## jimbabwe

*Fatwallet.com*

Fatwallet not only does an excellent job of tracking disocunt codes though it forums search command but also offers "Cash Back" on purchases through participating retailers.

Works great. Just apply and they track all of your rebates and you can either donate your rebates to charity or they'll cut you a check. Paypal can be used but they hit you with a good size deduct.

The thing is legit and I've cashed many a rebate checks. Just link through their site before going to STP or any other participating retialer.


----------



## smr

We've gone of on a bit of a tangent here, but in my experience, fatwallet does not charge a fee for asking for a paypal payment, and they set a minium of $10 if you want a check. I've been receiving paypal payments for over a year, and no deductions so far.


----------



## jimbabwe

*Fatwallet/Paypal Fees*

They must have just instituted the policy. I had $24.19 coming back but thru paypal only $19.19 so it looks like a $5.00 fee for the use.


----------



## smr

jimbabwe said:


> They must have just instituted the policy. I had $24.19 coming back but thru paypal only $19.19 so it looks like a $5.00 fee for the use.


If you had a $5 bonus payment in your account as part of the total, they would not send that via Paypal. The will only send it by check, apparently trying to motivate you to use their site to link to online sellers until you have $10 in your account.


----------



## Lord Berners

hmmm, it seems that 51112 has finally expired.

Any new codes floating around?


----------



## grimslade

51791 was working as of a couple of days ago...


----------



## imainish

Just tried the 51791 (still working) code but it wouldn't stack with google checkout. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## smr

imainish said:


> Just tried the 51791 (still working) code but it wouldn't stack with google checkout. Am I doing something wrong?


No more google checkout $20 discount as of Dec. 27th, if I'm not mistaken, but you should still get the 20% discount if the code is still good. You enter the code before going to google checkout if you prefer to use GCO even without the extra $20 off.


----------



## smr

New 20% off code for purchases of $75 or more: 52044. Expires Jan. 11. $10 google checkout discount if you open a new google checkout account.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

smr said:


> New 20% off code for purchases of $75 or more: 52044. Expires Jan. 11. $10 google checkout discount if you open a new google checkout account.


Anybody got the new 20% off code?


----------



## smr

Don't know of any right now, as a few codes expired yesterday. I would not be surprised at all if one or more appeared over the next few days.


----------



## CharlieChannel

*I "almost" got it!*

Sierra sent me by e-mail a link to 20% off through 1/21. Trouble
is, I couldn't "crack" the code. I.e. I can get the discount, but 
only through my link and I can't figure the code. Maybe another
VIP will get it.


----------



## smr

CharlieChannel said:


> Sierra sent me by e-mail a link to 20% off through 1/21. Trouble
> is, I couldn't "crack" the code. I.e. I can get the discount, but
> only through my link and I can't figure the code. Maybe another
> VIP will get it.


If you look in the email, there is usually a link "if you cannot view this email properly" (or something to that effect). If you click on that link, you usually can then just post the email address for the linked page and share the discount.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Can anyone post the URL for the famous "Ask Andy" discount link to STP? I've look all over the crowded "Ask Andy" homepage and can't seem to find any linked ad from STP. 

Thanks.


----------



## smr

Through the 21st, 20% off of orders of $150 or more--I have confirmed that it does work:

https://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=F20CBC0AB942170853F23527FAEBC5AC


----------



## nerdykarim

smr said:


> Through the 21st, 20% off of orders of $150 or more--I have confirmed that it does work:
> 
> https://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=F20CBC0AB942170853F23527FAEBC5AC


I doubt it'll stack with the email link but (of course) I'm going to try...

Code: 52367

edit: doesn't stack...at least i tried.


----------



## smr

52066 confirmed working today for 20% off a $75+ purchase, but expiration unknown.


----------



## nerdykarim

I'm not sure when the code I posted expires but I used it on Monday when Norcaltransplant talked me into buying a Gloverall ic12337:
Edit: The code was actually used Sunday night, according to STP time.


----------



## smr

Thanks, Nerdykarim. I had changed my post (in which I asked when that code you posted expired) to just reflect the newest code I could find, but I do appreciate the answer.

Scott


----------



## CharlieChannel

*Good Tip*



smr said:


> If you look in the email, there is usually a link "if you cannot view this email properly" (or something to that effect). If you click on that link, you usually can then just post the email address for the linked page and share the discount.


Thanks, I will certainly try that for fellow AAAC members, next
time I get such an e-mail.


----------



## smr

20% off code: 52446, expires 2/7/07.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

smr said:


> 20% off code: 52446, expires 2/7/07.


Thanks, smr. Works like a charm.


----------



## smr

Happy to provide it, AQG! Many before me provided these codes and answers to free shipping riddles (no longer stack with % off codes), so I thought that I would try to keep these current for a while for others. 

Be sure to link through AAAC initially to help this site.

Scott


----------



## super k

*code*

would anyone be kind enough to share a current sierra code?

thanks


----------



## Danny

super k

look at the forums at fatwallet.com and you'll ALWAYS know the codes right away.

Danny


----------



## smr

Here's one today from FW for 20% off:

52618


----------



## CharlieChannel

*Thanks Again SMR !! --*



smr said:


> Here's one today from FW for 20% off:
> 
> 52618


 I like the 1-stop shopping of picking up my STP codes from
SMR's timely posts right here at AAAC. THanks again. THe last
code expired 2/7 BECAUSE Men's Traditions came out
2/8 ! Don't kid yourself, STP doesn't bleed out new items onto
their website; they group them and they don't hit the web
until the paper catalog comes out and then the last code 
expires. So thank you SMR !
And - look at: Haspel seersucker jacket at $99; Nautica
nice $325 navy blazer up to size 48 cut to $99 (search
Web, it's not in Traditions it's in Spring Deals cataglog). I like
STP but I like em better when SMR saves me 20%.


----------



## smr

My pleasure Charlie!

Next code, supposedly good until 2/21, for 20% off: 52683


----------



## k.diddy

Anyone has a new STP code?


----------



## joshuagb

Yeah, today is pay day and we need the STP Code! Anyone got it?


----------



## smr

Next: 52960. Please first click through link on AAAC.

Also-20% off code for orders of $75+ that expires on 3/6: 53000.


----------



## Sartoronto

Any new STP codes?
Thanks!
E


----------



## smr

Both codes already posted are still working.


----------



## dag2000

Anyone have a Nordstrom promotion code?


----------



## smr

Until 3/12 for orders of 75+, and don't forget to click through the STP ad on the AAAC home page: 53205.


----------



## cgc

Any new codes? I just missed the one expired on Monday. 

Thank you.


----------



## smr

53228 may still have another day to go.


----------



## dag2000

smr said:


> 53228 may still have another day to go.


Expired now. Does anyone have another? Got a couple shirts I'm ogling... :icon_smile:


----------



## rssmsvc777

Anybody know a new code ?


----------



## smr

2 new codes: 53400 and, through 4/4, 53658.


----------



## cgc

smr said:


> 2 new codes: 53400 and, through 4/4, 53658.


Thank you!


----------



## smr

For anyone who will be buying today, they have a great deal on Woodlore shoe trees (s, xl, and xxl, only). $10.49 - coupon. Says they are seconds, but still well priced. 

Link:


----------



## clothesboy

*Question for Andy*

When I click through the STP link on AAAC and apply the discount code I lose my 5%. Here's my question: Does this also negate the chargeback that goes to Andy?


----------



## smr

clothesboy said:


> When I click through the STP link on AAAC and apply the discount code I lose my 5%. Here's my question: Does this also negate the chargeback that goes to Andy?


I cannot say for certain, but I don't think so. I have from time to time linked from links on Fatwallet.com, where they share a portion of the proceeds they receive from online retailers with members. I have linked when there was a lower % discount from the link, and then used a key code that gave me a higher % discount. I still received a share of the proceeds that fatwallet received, however, so it seems pretty clear that they received their % despite my use of a different key code. All that said, I'd be happy to stop posting STP discount codes if it helps AAAC (it wouldn't stop me from using them personally, however!!).

Scott


----------



## clothesboy

Scott,

I share the belief that it does not negate the chargback but I just wanted to make sure before "pulling the trigger".


----------



## dag2000

smr said:


> 2 new codes: 53400 and, through 4/4, 53658.


53658 worked as of yesterday. I bought a pair of Incotex charcoal gray trousers and pair of Corneliani lighter heather gray trousers. $250 for close to $700 worth of trousers.

Thanks SMR!


----------



## smr

dag2000 said:


> 53658 worked as of yesterday. I bought a pair of Incotex charcoal gray trousers and pair of Corneliani lighter heather gray trousers. $250 for close to $700 worth of trousers.
> 
> Thanks SMR!


Wow, you did well, dag2000. Congratulations!


----------



## Spence

My thanks also, a Southwick suit and sportcoat for $560!

-spence


----------



## citizenk

Thanks for the code SMR.

You just saved me a whole lotta-lotta money!

Keep up the good work (please).

Regards!


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Anybody got a current code?

Thanks.


----------



## cgc

fatwallet.com only has a 7% off $95 or more code listed right now.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

cgc said:


> fatwallet.com only has a 7% off $95 or more code listed right now.


Thanks, but I was thinking more the 20% code that STP has trained us regular customers to salivate over like so many Pavlovian canines.

BTW, does anybody have a URL to the legendary Ask Andy STP 15% off link?

I've looked on this sites "Recommended Merchants" page and for life of me can't find an STP banner ad or other link.

Munificent thanks, again.


----------



## zarathustra

I see the STP link on the recommended merchants page. There is just no discount taken when i click through. Hmmmm what am i doing wrong?


----------



## smr

For 20%: 54011, exp. 4/18.


----------



## gregp

anyone have an update (post 4/18)? Thanks.


----------



## riveroaks

*Courtesy of gdl203...*

at the other forum. 54400 for 20%.


----------



## MarkusH

*Still valid?*

Does anyone know if it is still valid?


----------



## lawbrat

*Yeppers*

I just got a pair of those nice black shell cordovan AE Bancroft wholecuts for $150 with that code. Shazaam!


----------



## bkdc

Bump. Looking for a current STP code.


----------



## woodywoodson

*looks like it is still valid*

I used 54400 to order some things just this morning.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

Still works as of the time of this posting.


----------



## super k

I tried 54400, it must have expired. Any new code would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NewYorkBuck

I used it last night. Make sure you have >$75 or it doesnt work.


----------



## tbabes

NewYorkBuck said:


> I used it last night. Make sure you have >$75 or it doesnt work.


54400 is expired


----------



## Rpodos

Try 54700... came today.


----------



## super k

that worked, thanks


----------



## wedgehead98

*Clearance ISAIA - $695 with 20% STP coupon*

I tried on a couple 3-button ISAIA's at Kapp's in Boston area ($2600 list price) size 58R and the jackets fit wonderfully! Like a frickin' glove. I didn't get a chance to try on the pants.

But...with the 20% off coupon at STP...it makes a brand new ISAIA (albeit last year's model, likely) <$700.00!

I just can't tell if I love the color.

Oh, what to do, what to do, what to do?


----------



## smr

They sent this link to someone on FW, and it's for 30% off $150+. Downside of this is that I cannot figure out a way to use it and also get AAAC its %.

https://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=C010050FDCB3CD48E1E64902059E7AAA


----------



## dag2000

Bump. I'm looking for a code... 

Thanks!


----------



## CharlieChannel

The Isaia is a very well made suit, if you are moderately trim -- i.e.
I WAS moderately trim for a 58L at 205 lb. and 6'0" . I do recommend
it especially at those prices.


----------



## grimslade

wedgehead98 said:


> I tried on a couple 3-button ISAIA's at Kapp's in Boston area ($2600 list price) size 58R and the jackets fit wonderfully! Like a frickin' glove. I didn't get a chance to try on the pants.
> 
> But...with the 20% off coupon at STP...it makes a brand new ISAIA (albeit last year's model, likely) <$700.00!
> 
> I just can't tell if I love the color.
> 
> Oh, what to do, what to do, what to do?


Just buy it. You can always return it. I've returned at least three or four Isaia suits to STP because I didn't love the color or fabric or the fit was off (fit varies a lot between Isaia models, so caveat emptor). Once, STP sent me a suit with no pants (!). I returned that one too, although as I recall another member bugged them about it until they found the pants and he ended up buying it.


----------



## Rolo

55000 is currently working for 20% off over $75.


----------



## Maxten

smr said:


> They sent this link to someone on FW, and it's for 30% off $150+. Downside of this is that I cannot figure out a way to use it and also get AAAC its %.
> 
> https://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=C010050FDCB3CD48E1E64902059E7AAA


Good through today (May 17)


----------



## smr

For those who are using the discount codes, please don't forget to link to STP through the AAAC home page STP banner (or the one that sometimes appears on the upper right of other forum pages) to help this site.


----------



## smr

54591 is also good for 20% off an order of $75 or higher. 

Also, I just had luck combining it with the the following free shipping riddle, which you insert in the comments box (all comes from fw): "Tell us what family makes spicy condiments using crisscross shaped bait to earn free shipping." The answer is the mustard family. STP often does not allow the combining of discounts, even when the riddle and code are from the same catalog, as in this case (Summer 2007 Hot Deals catalog). You will not know whether they will grant the free shipping until after you place your order.


----------



## smr

55150 for 20% off until 6/12.


----------



## imainish

Bump. Looking for a current STP code.


----------



## smr

54591 still works. Also, right now they are taking 50% or more off the retail price of all their shoes.


----------



## RexMorganMD

Bump. Anyone have a current code?


----------



## smr

55694 or 55775 for 20% off.


----------



## smr

Also for 20% off (from FW): 55933 (through 7/11).


----------



## smr

Yet another 20% off code from FW, but this one also expires on 7/11: 55995


----------



## smr

For 30% off (from sd):


----------



## Spence

Is that 30% code a phantom that only applies after the order is placed? I can't seem to see any discount...

thanks - spence


----------



## smr

Spence said:


> Is that 30% code a phantom that only applies after the order is placed? I can't seem to see any discount...
> 
> thanks - spence


It's not a phantom code. It should show an order of $50 more at 30% off in your cart. It's still doing so for me.


----------



## CharlieChannel

smr said:


> It's not a phantom code. It should show an order of $50 more at 30% off in your cart. It's still doing so for me.


Thanks as always for the hard work ... but the 30% link didn't work for
me either. I used the 20% and got some 10% off sneak preview items,
so I'm not complaining.


----------



## smr

Sorry guys. This one seems to be working--just plug in your email address where you see "[email protected]" (and don't copy the hyphens at the beggining and end of the address when you copy and paste into your browser):

--https://email.SierraTradingPost.com/t?r=3&c=2472&l=2315&ctl=261A1:BDBB6B166FF2E4DA4C87EDE1313E9056&[email protected]

***Just found a problem: When I save the email address here, a space appears between "C87" and "EDE"---you'll have to edit that space out (along with the hypens at the beggining and end) when you paste the address into your browser.


----------



## tbabes

Thanks a million. Just bought 2 Isaia suits and saved a bundle!


----------



## Sir Walter

smr said:


> Sorry guys. This one seems to be working--just plug in your email address where you see "[email protected]" (and don't copy the hyphens at the beggining and end of the address when you copy and paste into your browser):
> 
> --https://email.SierraTradingPost.com/t?r=3&c=2472&l=2315&ctl=261A1:BDBB6B166FF2E4DA4C87EDE1313E9056&[email protected]
> 
> ***Just found a problem: When I save the email address here, a space appears between "C87" and "EDE"---you'll have to edit that space out (along with the hypens at the beggining and end) when you paste the address into your browser.


Please Help,

This is not working for me. I have tried it several times using the instructions given, no luck.


----------



## caphill

Sir Walter said:


> Please Help,
> 
> This is not working for me. I have tried it several times using the instructions given, no luck.


Try clearing your internet cookies. It wasn't working for me either until I did that.

And many thanks to smr for posting this. I've recently lost some weight and dropped a suit size, and I'd been waiting for a 30% code to stock up on some Samuelsohn suits. Thanks to the code, I saved an extra $60 per suit. That really adds up when you order 9! :icon_smile_big: (In all fairness, I'll probably only keep 3 or 4, but still...)


----------



## Spence

Yes, clearing cookies and using the cut in paste as instructed now works...thanks,

-spence


----------



## Sir Walter

Spence said:


> Yes, clearing cookies and using the cut in paste as instructed now works...thanks,
> 
> -spence


The link still does not work, I tried it several time. Are you copying it then going to google, pasting then deleting the space and hyphens and adding your e-mail address. This is what I have been doing, but it is not working. Can someone please help! I admit I am computer challenged.


----------



## tbabes

Just paste the link into your web browser and remove the blank space. You don't even need to change your email address. Just delete the space.

And make sure you have at least $50 worth of stuff in your cart to get the discount. I just tried it and it is still working


----------



## Sir Walter

tbabes said:


> Just paste the link into your web browser and remove the blank space. You don't even need to change your email address. Just delete the space.
> 
> And make sure you have at least $50 worth of stuff in your cart to get the discount. I just tried it and it is still working


I give up!


----------



## smr

Sir Walter said:


> I give up!


I pm'd you (i.e., sent private mail), Sir Walter.

Scott


----------



## agoldf

Just wanted to comment about what makes this forum so good. Note the efforts to help Sir Walter.
Thanks guys.


----------



## wedgehead98

20% off STP Code 55775 worked yesterday for me on a 46R light gray David Chu suit - $439 pre-shipment.


----------



## wedgehead98

I tried the 30% off link and it wouldn't work no matter how I tried so I called their customer service and they were well informed, explained that deal expired yesterday, the 10th.

No big deal...it was worth trying for another 10% off the $549 David Chu suit I just ordered.


----------



## smr

Next code for 20% off: 56014. Please don't forget to STP from link on AAAC home page (or in upper-right corner of this page if STP ad loads).


----------



## smr

Also: 56066.


----------



## agoldf

Any new 30% off?
Thanks


----------



## smr

This link, from someone on FW, should work for 30% off: https://email.SierraTradingPost.com/dm?id=7ED4AA3FF08A48EC6A24DDE65DA122DC

Also, through this link from 7/31 to 8/2, you'll (supposedly) be able to get a one-time use 30% off code from AmEx and you'll have to use your AmEx card for it to work:


----------



## agoldf

Thanks


----------



## CharlieChannel

smr said:


> This link, from someone on FW, should work for 30% off: https://email.SierraTradingPost.com/dm?id=7ED4AA3FF08A48EC6A24DDE65DA122DC
> 
> Also, through this link from 7/31 to 8/2, you'll (supposedly) be able to get a one-time use 30% off code from AmEx and you'll have to use your AmEx card for it to work:


No good ... unless you tell us what to put in the ... area !! Thanks.


----------



## smr

CharlieChannel said:


> No good ... unless you tell us what to put in the ... area !! Thanks.


Hi, Charlie. You just kidding around? ... because it's working for me from just using the link and then clicking on the 30% off offer on the page the loads from the link. If you are serious about it not working for you, it may be that you need to clean the cookies from your browser, and I could PM you with directions on how to do that if you need them. Let me know if there are any problems with it.

Scott


----------



## agoldf

worked for me too. Thanks SMR


----------



## smr

agoldf said:


> worked for me too. Thanks SMR


Glad it did. Get anything interesting?

Scott


----------



## agoldf

The Sanyo heather gray silk/wool raincoat, with the 30% it came out to 140. Colorwise a bit light for my tastes but good for the summer.


----------



## CharlieChannel

smr said:


> Hi, Charlie. You just kidding around? ... because it's working for me from just using the link and then clicking on the 30% off offer on the page the loads from the link. If you are serious about it not working for you, it may be that you need to clean the cookies from your browser, and I could PM you with directions on how to do that if you need them. Let me know if there are any problems with it.
> 
> Scott


Not kidding - but I did forget to clean the cookies! I'll try again, thanks.


----------



## upnorth

I notice that the prices of many items are adjusted upwards prior to the release of 30% discount coupon. What I'm trying to say is that sometimes, a 20% discount at the previous price is a much better deal and it's not always a good idea to wait for a 30% discount especially for items that are in limited quantities. 

Recently, I paid $48 for a pair of Sebago shoes with the use of a 20% code and the price now is in fact, about $55 when 30% discount code was applied. This has also happened for many other items.


----------



## smr

upnorth said:


> I notice that the prices of many items are adjusted upwards prior to the release of 30% discount coupon. What I'm trying to say is that sometimes, a 20% discount at the previous price is a much better deal and it's not always a good idea to wait for a 30% discount especially for items that are in limited quantities.
> 
> Recently, I paid $48 for a pair of Sebago shoes with the use of a 20% code and the price now is in fact, about $55 when 30% discount code was applied. This has also happened for many other items.


I've noticed that, too, upnorth, but in my experience, it's been because they had other promotions in place (20% off certain items without any code is usually the other promo) when the 20% code was the only discount by code available. I don't think that STP plays any games on this front--they seem pretty honest to me. It might be that they make certain that there are no other promotions available when the 30% codes are sent out, but I'm not sure of that. So if other promos are in place for an item of interest when you have a 20% off code, it may be time to grab it (rather than wait for a 30% off code/link).


----------



## smr

Just in case the 20% off codes above have expired, here's a 20% off link until the next code: https://email.SierraTradingPost.com/dm?id=7ED4AA3FF08A48EC4F22FECBB7ED48A5


----------



## smr

In approx. 2 hrs. (12 noon Eastern), AmEx card holders can go to for a 30% off code. Looks like they only be issuing a limited number of these codes.

Scott


----------



## arbitrage

Thank you for code. I was able to get the Alden plain toe bluchers, in black and red/brown, for $125.97!!



smr said:


> In approx. 2 hrs. (12 noon Eastern), AmEx card holders can go to for a 30% off code. Looks like they only be issuing a limited number of these codes.
> 
> Scott


----------



## cgc

Amex code is good for only 15% now. I still took it of course.


----------



## smr

For 20% off until the 8th: 56432. 

One person over at fatwallet.com posted his AmEx 30% off code, and says it should work until 8/5 (tonight): SPAM77. AmEx card may not even be required, and apparently not a one-time use code, as it is giving me 30% off in my cart on a test order. 

Don't forget to connect through AAAC ad banner for STP (always on the hompe page, and sometimes in the upper-right of this page). 

Scott


----------



## agoldf

Is there a valid 30 out there?


----------



## smr

None that I know of. If you are interested in shoes, combine the 20% off code with the 50% off retail sale, and it is a pretty great deal. $120 for AE's or for the one Alden model .


----------



## smr

More codes should appear soon. Until then, here's a link that's working for me with $100 min. (try cleaning your internet browser cookies if it does not work for you):


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I cleared my cookies and the code didn't work. What's the actual code number, do you know?


----------



## smr

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I cleared my cookies and the code didn't work. What's the actual code number, do you know?


Used to be that there was a code as part of the link, but I don't see anthing that looks like a code in this one. Still works for me when I put something in my cart that's $100 or more.


----------



## smr

From FW, here's another 30% off code link--good until 8/12 (now those 50% off shoes (or socks) are really cheap--should be under $105 for AE's or the one Alden model.):


----------



## Jordan

smr said:


> From FW, here's another 30% off code link--good until 8/12 (now those 50% off shoes (or socks) are really cheap--should be under $105 for AE's or the one Alden model.):


STP now has some Tricker's. I don't think they've had them before. I've never worn them, but thought I'd give them a try. At $224 with the 30% off, they seemed like a great deal.


----------



## CaptChaos

smr said:


> From FW, here's another 30% off code link--good until 8/12 (now those 50% off shoes (or socks) are really cheap--should be under $105 for AE's or the one Alden model.):


Thanks smr! I just picked up a pair of the Alden bluchers and a pair of flat front Isaia dress pants.


----------



## smr

Happy to help, Capt!

Scott


----------



## JohnMS

Thanks again smr. Just saved an extra $$$ with the 30% and shoe discount combination.


----------



## DocHolliday

Jordan said:


> STP now has some Tricker's. I don't think they've had them before. I've never worn them, but thought I'd give them a try. At $224 with the 30% off, they seemed like a great deal.


Did you order your normal size? And did you get the heavy brogues or the plaintoe?


----------



## Jordan

DocHolliday said:


> Did you order your normal size? And did you get the heavy brogues or the plaintoe?


I ordered my normal US size (10.5). I guess I'm going on faith that that will work and that they were listing US size and not UK. Any insight as to whether I'm right?

I did the heavy brogues in the "honey brown" color--I don't have anything in that shade.


----------



## smr

Last day for the 30% off link, which is above.


----------



## smr

20% off $75+: 57000. Support this site by linking to STP from STP ad on home page or from STP ad that pops up intermittently on upper-right corner of this page.


----------



## smr

From FW, here's a link for 30% off purchase of $50 or more through 8/24--just click on "shop now" link for 50% off, The Best of Brands Event, on linked page: https://email.SierraTradingPost.com/dm?id=7ED4AA3FF08A48EC22CAD918C0081AE0

If it doesn't work, just clean cookies in your internet browser


----------



## upnorth

What is the actual fitting for a "medium width" Trickers? Is it an F?


----------



## smr

The 30% link expires at the end of today, so the next 20% off code (from fatwallet), good through 9/3, is 56902. Don't forget to link to STP through AAAC (on the home page or intermittently in the upper right-hand corner of this page).

STP generally won't allow the combination of the free shipping riddle with a % off code, but if you're ordering anyway, you have a chance of combining the two in this case because the riddle is from the same catalog as the coupon code (the answer has not been confirmed as correct, but it almost certainly is correct). They contact you after you complete your transaction to let you know if they are going to credit you for the ground shipping cost (domestic shipping only). Hopefully some here will get the credit. Here's the riddle and answer, which you put in the comments box while placing your order:

Name the Custer County town known briefly as Joe and earn free shipping. The answer is Ismay, Montana.


----------



## cgc

smr said:


> Name the Custer County town known briefly as Joe and earn free shipping. The answer is Ismay, Montana.


That is one obscure question - that town has maybe two dozen residents. They would have more takers by asking trivia about Miles City bars.


----------



## couch

I can confirm that the 20% code smr posted works, and I was also credited with free shipping thanks to Ismay. Order placed online 8/25 and shipped 8/27.


----------



## smr

For now, all that I've been able to find for discounts are the following links:

For 30% through 9/8, copy and paste the following into your your browser, excluding the arrows (there should be no spaces in the address when you do this) : 
--->https://email.SierraTradingPost.com/dm?id=7ED4AA3FF08A48ECD87F6982BB195F81<----

Same for 20% through 9/10:

-->https://email.SierraTradingPost.com/dm?id=D0B6CE003B8383B23A03DEEC1F68DAB3<--

Only $82.62 for the Alden shoes with the first link!!


----------



## zhyue

arbitrage said:


> Thank you for code. I was able to get the Alden plain toe bluchers, in black and red/brown, for $125.97!!


So how do you like the Alden blucher? I was considering to pull the trigger on it, but can't find any info on it on the web. I would appreciate it if you can provide some comments to them. Thanks.


----------



## AldenPyle

zhyue said:


> So how do you like the Alden blucher? I was considering to pull the trigger on it, but can't find any info on it on the web. I would appreciate it if you can provide some comments to them. Thanks.


Check the trad forum including the EBAY thread.


----------



## smr

Through 9/20 for 20% off order of $75 or more: 57222. Don't forget to link initially through stp banner on aaac home page (or sometimes in upper right-hand corner of this page) to help support this site.


----------



## smr

For the possibility of a credit for ground shipping (domestic only--sometimes they allow the stacking of the % discount and the riddle when they are from the same catalog), put this free shipping riddle in the comments box when you place your order with the above coupon code:

Name the man who single-handedly eliminated Mrs. Kimble and earn free express ground shipping on your entire order. Answer: The one-armed man, from The Fugitive TV series.


----------



## brmoore

*STP 20 % off $75 good to 9/24*

20% off code # 57357 good until 9/24/07 (on orders of $75).
Bruce


----------



## whface

smr said:


> For the possibility of a credit for ground shipping (domestic only--sometimes they allow the stacking of the % discount and the riddle when they are from the same catalog), put this free shipping riddle in the comments box when you place your order with the above coupon code:
> 
> Name the man who single-handedly eliminated Mrs. Kimble and earn free express ground shipping on your entire order. Answer: The one-armed man, from The Fugitive TV series.


Thank smr for always offering coupon codes.
But the complete answer for this riddle is "Fred Johnson, the one-armed man". It works. I have tried and made it.

whface


----------



## smr

whface said:


> Thank smr for always offering coupon codes.
> But the complete answer for this riddle is "Fred Johnson, the one-armed man". It works. I have tried and made it.
> 
> whface


One armed man worked for me, and as far as I can find on the web, Fred Johnson was never definitively established as the character's name (although there is a general belief it was his "real" name). That said, it cannot hurt to add the name.


----------



## Akajack

Thanks for this, really it helped. I did stack the 20% off with the riddle answer and got an email saying (paraphrasing) "you're not allowed to do that, but maybe you didn't know so we'll give you a pass just once."



smr said:


> For the possibility of a credit for ground shipping (domestic only--sometimes they allow the stacking of the % discount and the riddle when they are from the same catalog), put this free shipping riddle in the comments box when you place your order with the above coupon code:
> 
> Name the man who single-handedly eliminated Mrs. Kimble and earn free express ground shipping on your entire order. Answer: The one-armed man, from The Fugitive TV series.


----------



## Hard2Fit

zhyue said:


> So how do you like the Alden blucher? I was considering to pull the trigger on it, but can't find any info on it on the web. I would appreciate it if you can provide some comments to them. Thanks.


FWIW, I received yesterday. Red-brown is almost orange in color. Leather is extremely soft and a little 'puffy'. Rubber soles are comfortable but pick up pretty much everything (including lint on my carpet). I believe they have a steel shank as they're not as flexible as you'd expect. In regards to sizing they run large (at least half a size). I'm going to return mine for a smaller size. Very comfortable though and a good deal at $85. Definitely a casual shoe (jeans or chinos).


----------



## smr

30% off link:

https://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=7ED4AA3FF08A48EC58AB99A29F93E8BA


----------



## wlipman

smr said:


> 30% off link:
> 
> https://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=7ED4AA3FF08A48EC58AB99A29F93E8BA


Thank you most kindly, SMR, for the 30% off Sierra Trading Post link. I promise that I definitely put it to good use!


----------



## upthewell10

Jordan said:


> I did the heavy brogues in the "honey brown" color--I don't have anything in that shade.


Pleased with these Jordan?


----------



## Hard2Fit

Hard2Fit said:


> FWIW, I received yesterday. Red-brown is almost orange in color. Leather is extremely soft and a little 'puffy'. Rubber soles are comfortable but pick up pretty much everything (including lint on my carpet). I believe they have a steel shank as they're not as flexible as you'd expect. In regards to sizing they run large (at least half a size). I'm going to return mine for a smaller size. Very comfortable though and a good deal at $85. Definitely a casual shoe (jeans or chinos).


Just received my smaller size. Kudos to STP for excellent customer service.


----------



## CharlieChannel

*Black Aldens Nice and Dressy*



Hard2Fit said:


> FWIW, I received yesterday. Red-brown is almost orange in color. Leather is extremely soft and a little 'puffy'. Rubber soles are comfortable but pick up pretty much everything (including lint on my carpet). I believe they have a steel shank as they're not as flexible as you'd expect. In regards to sizing they run large (at least half a size). I'm going to return mine for a smaller size. Very comfortable though and a good deal at $85. Definitely a casual shoe (jeans or chinos).


I got black in 13 D seemed true to size. A nice basic respectable black
I'll wear to office and to court; though not to a new-client pitch
or a client board meeting, as the leather is "puffy" making it
just slightly casual. Even in New York we over-50s will wear 
a white shirt and nice suit with dark business-casual shoes as
at this age our feet need the rubber soles and padding.


----------



## smr

20% off code, and please link initially to stp from stp banner either on aaac home page or from banner that sometimes shows in upper-right-hand corner of this page: 57455 for $75+ purchase.


----------



## Lawman

I went pretty nuts on the 30% coupon, grabbing three Isaia suits. Is there a coupon or code that is current?


----------



## smr

For now, I've only been able to find this link:
https://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=2F220A16056B36D5743BD562B3253B81


----------



## smr

From FW, new 20% code, good through 10/3 for $75+ order: 57693. Please link to stp from aaac home page or ad banner sometimes appearing in the upper-right-hand corner of this page to help support this site.

Free shipping riddle (domestic, only) from the same catalog--sometimes STP allows stacking of the two discounts when they are from the same catalog, and if they allow it, you get a credit for the shipping cost after you order (goes in the comments box): 

Tell us which 2 roads to take on a trip from Paris to Milan, passing through Dresden to earn free shipping. 

Paris to Milan via Dresden: Tennessee Route 54 and US Highway 45E


----------



## spielerman

smr said:


> From FW, new 20% code, good through 10/3 for $75+ order: 57693. Please link to stp from aaac home page or ad banner sometimes appearing in the upper-right-hand corner of this page to help support this site.
> 
> Free shipping riddle (domestic, only) from the same catalog--sometimes STP allows stacking of the two discounts when they are from the same catalog, and if they allow it, you get a credit for the shipping cost after you order (goes in the comments box):
> 
> Tell us which 2 roads to take on a trip from Paris to Milan, passing through Dresden to earn free shipping.
> 
> Paris to Milan via Dresden: Tennessee Route 54 and US Highway 45E


Where do you find the free shipping question in the catalogs? I get these suckers all the time but rare is there a 20% off in the catalog, and I never seem to find them. I guess a more keen eye is required to hunt them down?


----------



## smr

spielerman said:


> Where do you find the free shipping question in the catalogs? I get these suckers all the time but rare is there a 20% off in the catalog, and I never seem to find them. I guess a more keen eye is required to hunt them down?


They are hidden in the item descriptions, and they are in every catalog. You generally would not find them unless you knew to look for them.


----------



## clothesboy

smr said:


> They are hidden in the item descriptions, and *they are in every catalog*. You generally would not find them unless you knew to look for them.


I hope not. I've read my catalogues thoroughly and have yet to find one. And yes, that includes reading the item descriptions of everything in the cat.


----------



## smr

clothesboy said:


> I hope not. I've read my catalogues thoroughly and have yet to find one. And yes, that includes reading the item descriptions of everything in the cat.


They have been in every catalog I've looked through, clothesboy. Sometimes I have to browse through the catalog twice from front to back to find them. They are written in the same size and type of font as the item descriptions, and kept very concise, so they can be very hard to find. I would not have known about them at all but for aaac members having posted the riddles a few times just after I became a member here, and I've been buying from STP (and reading through the catalogs) since 1994 or 1995 (mainly dress socks back then).


----------



## clothesboy

smr said:


> They have been in every catalog I've looked through, clothesboy. Sometimes I have to browse through the catalog twice from front to back to find them. They are written in the same size and type of font as the item descriptions, so they can be very hard to find. I would not have known about them at all but for members here having posted the riddles a few times just after I became a member here, and I've been buying from STP (and reading through the catalogs) since 1994.


smr,
Thanks, I think.:crazy: I'm not trying to dispute what you say, I really appreciate all the money you've "saved" me. My mom always said, "No sense being stupid if you can't show it." and my post was in this spirit. Of course now, obviously, I have to enroll in a remedial reading course.


----------



## smr

clothesboy said:


> smr,
> Thanks, I think.:crazy: I'm not trying to dispute what you say, I really appreciate all the money you've "saved" me. My mom always said, "No sense being stupid if you can't show it." and my post was in this spirit. Of course now, obviously, I have to enroll in a remedial reading course.


No problem at all, clothesboy. I suppose it's possible that they have one version of their many catalogs that they don't put the riddle in, but I just haven't found it yet. Also, as I had mentioned, it took me 10-11 years of reading their catalogs before I found one riddle on my own, and I may not have found one at all if members here hadn't mentioned the riddles.


----------



## vancouverman

*STP Sizing?!*

Can someone tell me what sizing STP uses? I just looked on their website and for Corneliani I have always been a 54 eu (since I am a 44r), but they list their 54's as 42r (with 36 waist). This seems to be the case for Canali and other brands as well. Does STP have the slimmer cut lines of each brand, or should I just stick with my usual 54 in Corneliani and ignore their conversions?


----------



## clothesboy

vancouverman said:


> Can someone tell me what sizing STP uses? I just looked on their website and for Corneliani I have always been a 54 eu (since I am a 44r), but they list their 54's as 42r (with 36 waist). This seems to be the case for Canali and other brands as well. Does STP have the slimmer cut lines of each brand, or should I just stick with my usual 54 in Corneliani and ignore their conversions?


FWIW my, *limited*, experience with Corneliani from STP is that they run large. I take a size down when ordering this brand from them.

Have you tried calling them and asking for the measurements of what you're ordering? Their customer service is helpful.

The man you want to hear from is Doc Holiday.


----------



## Spence

I believe the Vogue USA model runs very large, so a 56 Italian is a 46US, and a full one at that. At least that's how the one Corneliani I have is cut...it's perfect for my shape.

-spence


----------



## Alistair

*Thanks smr!!*



smr said:


> Free shipping riddle (domestic, only) from the same catalog--sometimes STP allows stacking of the two discounts when they are from the same catalog, and if they allow it, you get a credit for the shipping cost after you order (goes in the comments box):
> 
> Tell us which 2 roads to take on a trip from Paris to Milan, passing through Dresden to earn free shipping.
> 
> Paris to Milan via Dresden: Tennessee Route 54 and US Highway 45E


I used this tonight. When placing my order, I entered the answer in the comments/instructions box. No immediate feedback. However, an hour later, I got an email telling me I was correct and saved 11.95. :icon_smile_big:

Combined with the 20% discount _and_ the current shoe sale price, I got a pair of Moreschis that sold for $475 last spring for only $190. Thank you so much smr. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Badrabbit

Alistair said:


> I used this tonight. When placing my order, I entered the answer in the comments/instructions box. No immediate feedback. However, an hour later, I got an email telling me I was correct and saved 11.95. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Combined with the 20% discount _and_ the current shoe sale price, I got a pair of Moreschis that sold for $475 last spring for only $190. Thank you so much smr. :icon_hailthee:


Which comments box do you use for the riddle in the new checkout?


----------



## Alistair

Badrabbit said:


> Which comments box do you use for the riddle in the new checkout?


One of them has a 50 character limit - or something like that - so don't use that one, which I think is the top one. Use the one that opens up to a large comment box when you click the accompanying link - it is the bottom one if I remember correctly. Good luck!


----------



## timeless

This coupon expired on 9/28...any current coupons available?



smr said:


> For now, I've only been able to find this link:
> https://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=2F220A16056B36D5743BD562B3253B81


----------



## smr

As posted above--let us know if it is not still working:

"From FW, new 20% code, good through 10/3 for $75+ order: 57693. Please link to stp from aaac home page or ad banner sometimes appearing in the upper-right-hand corner of this page to help support this site.

Free shipping riddle (domestic, only) from the same catalog--sometimes STP allows stacking of the two discounts when they are from the same catalog, and if they allow it, you get a credit for the shipping cost after you order (goes in the comments box): 

Tell us which 2 roads to take on a trip from Paris to Milan, passing through Dresden to earn free shipping. 

Paris to Milan via Dresden: Tennessee Route 54 and US Highway 45E"


----------



## smr

Last day for this link:

https://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=ADB28C3B9A36546E7B0FA980A307C97E


----------



## ltontheqt

For future reference, short of using a link such as the one just posted, where do you find the promotional box to get the 20 percent off on your order? I tried to order a pair of shoes last night and saw nothing. The total kept coming up without the additional discount.


----------



## Speas

smr said:


> As posted above--let us know if it is not still working:
> 
> "From FW, new 20% code, good through 10/3 for $75+ order: 57693. Please link to stp from aaac home page or ad banner sometimes appearing in the upper-right-hand corner of this page to help support this site.
> 
> Free shipping riddle (domestic, only) from the same catalog--sometimes STP allows stacking of the two discounts when they are from the same catalog, and if they allow it, you get a credit for the shipping cost after you order (goes in the comments box):
> 
> Tell us which 2 roads to take on a trip from Paris to Milan, passing through Dresden to earn free shipping.
> 
> Paris to Milan via Dresden: Tennessee Route 54 and US Highway 45E"


FYI - just tried this and got an email back saying that the two discounts could not be applied together.


----------



## smr

Speas said:


> FYI - just tried this and got an email back saying that the two discounts could not be applied together.


That's why I posted that they "sometimes" allow it. Next to the riddle, they always say that free shipping cannot be allowed with other discounts, but they often (but not always) allow it when the % off code and riddle come from the same catalog. Nothing is lost by including the riddle in the comments box, however, as shown by some members above who were given both discounts.


----------



## smr

ltontheqt said:


> For future reference, short of using a link such as the one just posted, where do you find the promotional box to get the 20 percent off on your order? I tried to order a pair of shoes last night and saw nothing. The total kept coming up without the additional discount.


When you use such a link (it expired yesterday in this case), you need not also give them a code. The % off is activated by the use of the link from their promo page, to which I had posted a link. If yesterday by using the link from their promotional page you did not get 20% off, it may be that you need to clean the "cookies" related to the use of your internet browser (with internet explorer, click on "tools," then click on "internet options" from the drop down menu, then click on "delete" under "browsing history," and then choose to delete cookies).


----------



## clothesboy

smr,
Yesterday I received the "Holiday" catalogue from STP. I satdown, read all the way through it and I did not find a code. If you see a code in this catalogue will you please let me know where it is? I'm hopin that if I "see" the code it will help me in the future. If it's too time consuming (I spent at least 90 min. looking for the thing) I understand.

Thanks for all the money you help us "save".


----------



## smr

clothesboy said:


> smr,
> Yesterday I received the "Holiday" catalogue from STP. I satdown, read all the way through it and I did not find a code. If you see a code in this catalogue will you please let me know where it is? I'm hopin that if I "see" the code it will help me in the future. If it's too time consuming (I spent at least 90 min. looking for the thing) I understand.
> 
> Thanks for all the money you help us "save".


Will do, clothesboy. You mean the free shipping riddle? The code is on the back of the catalog, near your address, but most codes don't result in a % off.


----------



## clothesboy

Yes, the riddle. My bad.


----------



## smr

Clothesboy: I have't had time yet to look at any of the holiday 2007 catalogs (and I may have even thrown one or more away already, as STP sends so many catalogs), but someone over at fatwallet.com has already posted riddles (and taken shots at the answers, too). Here's what he posted (haven't even thought about whether the answers are correct and the person posting these did not state the exact location of the riddles in the catalogs):

"Sierra Outdoors - Holiday '07 - Key Code 58055 - no expiration date seen - "This artist was formerly know [sic] as Mr. Nelson...name him..." The Artist Formerly Known as Prince

Sierra Woman Traditions - Holiday 2007 - Key Code 58137 -- through 15 November - "Name the capital whose name translates as "new flower", and earn..." - Addis Ababa, Ethiopia "

Also, from one other holiday 2007 catalog, with the page number on which the riddle appears noted (but the guessed answer of "New York Sack Exchange" supposedly turned out to be incorrect--seemed correct to me):

"Sierra Home & Gift catalog -- Holiday 2007 -- Key Code 58310 -- Good through 30 Nov 2007

p. 31 -- Over 40 sacks of 81 jets led to this title. Name it and earn free shipping."

No % off codes over there, so here's a link for 20% off in the meantime:

https://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=7ED4AA3FF08A48ECE438EB96E5169682


----------



## smr

New 20% off code, good through 10/15: 58156 (please link through the stp banner on the AAAC home page or the STP banner that intermittently appears in the right-hand corner of this page to help support this site). 

Comes from Sierra Woman Traditions catalog, so entering the riddle from that catalog, along with the answer (still unconfirmed), in the comments box might get you free shipping (credit given to you after you order, assuming they allow the stacking of the two discounts in your case):

"Name the capital whose name translates as "new flower" and earn free ground shipping ... . Answer: Addis Ababa, Ethiopia "




Clothesboy - found my holiday 2007 catalogs, and in the Hot Deals version, the riddle is in the description of the Moving Comfort Moxie Shimmel, on page 46: Name the neo-European language they first applied in 1984 and earn free ground shipping... . May be Newspeak, which appeared in George Orwell's novel "Nineteen Eighty-Four."


----------



## Count Bassie

smr said:


> New 20% off code, good through 10/15: 58156 (please link through the stp banner on the AAAC home page or the STP banner that intermittently appears in the right-hand corner of this page to help support this site).
> 
> Comes from Sierra Woman Traditions catalog, so entering the riddle from that catalog, along with the answer (still unconfirmed), in the comments box might get you free shipping (credit given to you after you order, assuming they allow the stacking of the two discounts in your case):
> 
> "Name the capital whose name translates as "new flower" and earn free ground shipping ... . Answer: Addis Ababa, Ethiopia "


I can confirm that the code and riddle were both applied to my order that I placed on 10-9. However, I clicked through to STP via AAAC but didn't see any discount on my invoice related to this affiliation. Hopefully, AAAC received some benefit.


----------



## Sir Walter

*30% off code*

Does anyone have a code for 30% off?


----------



## Badrabbit

Count Bassie said:


> I can confirm that the code and riddle were both applied to my order that I placed on 10-9. However, I clicked through to STP via AAAC but didn't see any discount on my invoice related to this affiliation. Hopefully, AAAC received some benefit.


The "click-through" is what is important for AAAC. Which discount you use once you get to STP shouldn't affect it.


----------



## smr

Next 20% off code, and good until 10/29: 58553


----------



## smr

smr said:


> Next 20% off code, and good until 10/29: 58553


Free shipping riddle from the same catalog as this code, which may result in the stacking of free shipping with the % off, but no guarantee on the latter (STP CSR will decide after you place your order, and you'll receive an email from them at that time):

From the Holiday 2007 Sierra Woman catalog- 
The Source called this fifty cent piece "a definite party starter." The answer is In Da Club.


----------



## smr

Anyone check out the STP warehouse sale? Found one Corneliani suit (and there may be more) that would be $358.80 plus shipping with the 20% off code, and their site says it's fully canvassed. Great deal if you are one of the 3 remaining sizes. Looks like they have plenty or men's clothing that is at least 70% off.


----------



## Spence

Wow, just ordered a Corneliani sportcoat...this is the mother of all sales 

-spence


----------



## Andy

I just saved $711.21 (according to STP) and used your 20% off (womens!!) code. THANKS.

AND I supported this site by going through the banner here!!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## smr

Link for 30%:

https://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=1D1D47A21EDA21CC08354E8323BF17E7


----------



## Mike147

Just made my first purchase on STP. What's with the biblical quotes on checkout? They have every right to put it out there but I suspect it's a turnoff for some people. Do they always do this?

Well anywho - got 30% off some silk cufflinks and picked up a few pairs of Pantherella Socks with the same coupon. Hoping everything go smoothly from here.


----------



## smr

Mike147 said:


> Just made my first purchase on STP. What's with the biblical quotes on checkout? They have every right to put it out there but I suspect it's a turnoff for some people. Do they always do this?
> 
> Well anywho - got 30% off some silk cufflinks and picked up a few pairs of Pantherella Socks with the same coupon. Hoping everything go smoothly from here.


To your first question, yes they have always done this. At first, I found it to be a bit of a turnoff. In the end, though, customers benefit from the way they run their business based on the owner's religous beliefs. You won't find a more honest, decent retailer.


----------



## smr

smr said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by smr
> Next 20% off code, and good until 10/29: 58553
> 
> Free shipping riddle from the same catalog as this code, which may result in the stacking of free shipping with the % off, but no guarantee on the latter (STP CSR will decide after you place your order, and you'll receive an email from them at that time):
> 
> From the Holiday 2007 Sierra Woman catalog-
> The Source called this fifty cent piece "a definite party starter." The answer is In Da Club.
> .


This one is still good through Monday. Link through aaac (link to STP on the home page or sometimes in the upper-right-hand corner of this page) to help support this site.


----------



## CharlieChannel

*Very Decent People*



smr said:


> To your first question, yes they have always done this. At first, I found it to be a bit of a turnoff. In the end, though, customers benefit from the way they run their business based on the owner's religous beliefs. You won't find a more honest, decent retailer.


 Agree. They practice it. And non-Biblically they say,
if anything we DO doesn't follow our PRINCIPLES, we'll make it
right. Wish more people followed that.


----------



## smr

New 20% off code 58674 (expires 10/31/2007). 

Free shipping riddle from same catalog (so STP may (not guaranteed) grant a credit after your order is placed for free shipping along with 20% off): Name the audio mystery weekly introduced by Le Rouet d'omphale and earn free domestic shipping. Answer should be "The Shadow." (Not confirmed yet.)


----------



## smr

Next code for 20% off $75 or more: 59169 (expires 11/14). Click through aaac to help support this site.

*Just tried to use the code, and it is either disabled or temporarily not working. Hopefully it will work later. Until then, you can use this link (https://email.sierratradingpost.com/bin/ftaf?id=30C53AB496FE0D6E590373BDA7789E0F) to email a 20% discount to yourself.


----------



## landho

^Got the coupon code to work on Friday but not today.

SMR, how do you get the free-shipping riddle to appear?


----------



## smr

Glad the code worked for you on Friday, landho. As to the riddles, the free shipping riddles are hidden on the item descriptions in the STP catalogs (one in each--hard to find, as they use the same font size and style). When you find one and figure out the answer, to get free shipping, during checkout, you paste the riddle and its answer in the comments/shipping instructions box. If you only use the free shipping riddle and don't try to combine it with a coupon code, you will get an email after you complete your purchase that tells you that STP is giving you a credit for the shipping cost (domestic only). 

If use a % off code or link and also use the riddle, it's in STP's discretion as to whether to give you the credit, as the riddle always says, "cannot be combined with other discount offers," or something to that effect. Seems that you have the best chance of stacking the riddle with a code (rather than a discount link, since links come from emails rather than the catalogs) when the riddle and code come from the same catalog.




**New code (haven't tested it yet): 58907 (good through 11/7 for $75+ purchase). Click through aaac!!**


----------



## Count Bassie

smr said:


> Free shipping riddle from same catalog (so STP may (not guaranteed) grant a credit after your order is placed for free shipping along with 20% off): Name the audio mystery weekly introduced by Le Rouet d'omphale and earn free domestic shipping. Answer should be "The Shadow." (Not confirmed yet.)


Confirmed. It knocked off shipping on my order this morning.


----------



## red96

I am leafing through my new STP catalog (Sierra Traditions for Men Winter 2007) and came across the shipping riddle: Here it is... "Somewhere in between all 41 other chiefs fit. These two fellows are the yardstick by a little or by quite a bit."

And I'm usually good at trivia but can't figure it out! Any guesses?

BTW, the key code for this catalog is 59173 and entitles you to 20% off a $75 order. They will generally stack the discounts when they come from the same catalog...


----------



## red96

I think I figured out the answer to this one finally. 41 chiefs + 2 = 43 chiefs, which is the number of US presidents to date. Yardstick implies length, so I'm guessing they are asking for the tallest (Lincoln) and shortest (Madison) of the bunch. Haven't placed an order, but that's my unconfirmed guess at the shipping riddle...

Good luck.


----------



## landho

Red96, I think you are on the right track, but I think the answer to the riddle is "George."

The first president is George Washington, and the last (the forty-third) is George W. Bush. There is also much debate as to the latter's place in history (opinions run strong both ways), whereas the former routinely rates among the top three (in addition to establishing a number of precedents for presidencies afterward).

This, of course, is unconfirmed speculation!


----------



## Count Bassie

This riddle is an easy one. Here's the math:

= Jimmy Carter is a boob.

Free shipping was never so much fun.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## smr

STP is having a 70% off sale today. I noticed several models of a. testoni shoes among the sale items.


----------



## jimbabwe

landho said:


> Red96, I think you are on the right track, but I think the answer to the riddle is "George."
> 
> The first president is George Washington, and the last (the forty-third) is George W. Bush. There is also much debate as to the latter's place in history (opinions run strong both ways), whereas the former routinely rates among the top three (in addition to establishing a number of precedents for presidencies afterward).
> 
> This, of course, is unconfirmed speculation!


Tried it and was told it's incorrect. Lincoln Madison would now be my bet.


----------



## brmoore

This link should get you 20 percent plus free shipping on all
orders of $60. Expires Nov 19th.
https://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=6C6B12D493702DB22E6FB03BCC257A30
Bruce


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks!


----------



## smr

Next 20% off code ($75+ purchase): 59488. Click through aaac to help support this site!


----------



## spielerman

smr said:


> Next 20% off code ($75+ purchase): 59488. Click through aaac to help support this site!


Any free shipping code from the same mag?


----------



## red96

I think there's free shipping on the whole site through the weekend with any order over $60. No code needed.


----------



## smr

red96 said:


> I think there's free shipping on the whole site through the weekend with any order over $60. No code needed.


That's my understanding, too. I think it says so on their home page.


----------



## smr

As mentioned by JBMCB in a separate thread, there is a 20% cash back deal today (and possibly through Dec. 5) with Paypal (max. cash back is $50 per account). May stack with coupon code 60508, good through Dec. 5 for 20% off. As usual, please link through aaac to help support this site.


----------



## Roger

smr said:


> As mentioned by JBMCB in a separate thread, there is a 20% cash back deal today (and possibly through Dec. 5) with Paypal (max. cash back is $50 per account). May stack with coupon code 60508, good through Dec. 5 for 20% off. As usual, please link through aaac to help support this site.


Does 60459 still work as well? And if so, could the two be stacked?


----------



## smr

Roger said:


> Does 60459 still work as well? And if so, could the two be stacked?


You can only use a single % off code. The paypal cash back stacks with the % off code since the former is a Paypal promo. Don't know if there's a way to take a shot at free shipping in addition to the % off code and cash back.


----------



## Akajack

I just noticed that STP has 50% off everything on the site through the end of today (November 27th.) Looks like i might stay at my desk during lunch and spend a few minutes online!


----------



## smr

Next 20% off code ($75+ purchase): 60964. Click through aaac to help support this site!


----------



## smr

Next 20% off code: 61494.


----------



## smr

From the STP thread over at fatwallet.com:

20% off code for $75+ order: 61576 

The code and the following riddle are from the STP Early Spring 2008 catalog, and if you enter this riddle and the answer, STP may give you a credit for domestic ground shipping after you place your order. It's in their discretion though, since next to the riddles they say that the riddle cannot be combined with any other offer--they do allow stacking sometimes, however, especially when the code are from the same catalog as in this case. Put the riddle in the comments box that appears when you click on the option for shipping instructions. 

"This year, everything was comin' up roses for Omaha. DuPont got some new threads, and a litter of cubs was eliminated by a streak of tigers. Name it and earn free regular ground shipping on your entire order (not valid with any other special offers or oversized items)."
The confirmed answer is 1935


----------



## Hard2Fit

TY!
. . .


----------



## xcubbies

Thanks, SMR, just saved me some hard earned cash. Xcubbies.


----------



## andyslo

*code and riddle answer both worked!*

Thanks SMR! The code worked great but I wasn't sure about the free shipping. I plugged in the answer as you suggested and I just got a pleasant mail from customer service with another $11 off. I have a nice pair of Alden's on the way.


----------



## smr

Happy to help, hard2fit, xcubbies, and Andyslo!


----------



## Belgravia

Likewise, thanks for the help. 

The shipping bonus was much appreciated.


----------



## smr

Next 20% off code for orders of $75+: 61800 (for when the code above expires). Should be good until 2/7. The free shipping riddle, which would give you the possiblity of a credit for your shipping cost for domestic shipping (in STP's discretion to stack the discounts) :

"Tell us who Lewis's Strawberry becomes in the first of these chronicles and earn free shipping... ." 

Unconfirmed Answer (so far): Strawberry becomes the winged horse Fledge in the C.S. Lewis' Chronicles of Narnia.

****Be sure to click through the aaac home page or the stp advertisement that sometimes appears in the upper-right-hand corner of this page to link to stp to help support aaac!****


----------



## Andy M

Thanks for the help everyone - picked up two pair of Bill's Khaki's at a very reasonable price!

Andy M.


----------



## smr

Happy to help, Andy M. 

The answer to this free shipping riddle is now confirmed: Tell us who Lewis's Strawberry becomes in the first of these chronicles and earn free shipping... ." Answer: Strawberry becomes the winged horse Fledge in the C.S. Lewis' Chronicles of Narnia. 

Goes with 20%-off code 61800, as both are from the same catalog. Stacking of discounts is not guaranteed, however, as noted above, but when both from the same catalog, they often do allow it.


Don't forget to link to STP through this site's home page!


----------



## wedgehead98

*Latest 20% off coupon code???*

61800 is now expired.

I appreciate it!



smr said:


> Happy to help, Andy M.
> 
> The answer to this free shipping riddle is now confirmed: Tell us who Lewis's Strawberry becomes in the first of these chronicles and earn free shipping... ." Answer: Strawberry becomes the winged horse Fledge in the C.S. Lewis' Chronicles of Narnia.
> 
> Goes with 20%-off code 61800, as both are from the same catalog. Stacking of discounts is not guaranteed, however, as noted above, but when both from the same catalog, they often do allow it.
> 
> Don't forget to link to STP through this site's home page!


----------



## smr

Through 2/20 for 20% off $100+ order: 61947.


----------



## smr

Should be good through 3/10 on orders of $75+ (from fatwallet.com): EKE40766. Don't forget to link to STP through the link on the AAAC homepage (or through the link that appears sometimes in the upper right hand corner of this page).


----------



## RTW

smr said:


> Should be good through 3/10 on orders of $75+ (from fatwallet.com): EKE40766.


The EKE40766 code expired. However, 61947 worked for me tonight.


----------



## smr

Another one that's working is 62263.

The free shipping riddle for that code, as they are both from the Shoes Early Spring 2008 catalog (STP has the option of giving you a credit for the amount you pay for shipping, as they say in their catalogs that discounts cannot be combined--riddle and answer come from fatwallet.com): 

Riddle: Name the two things Cardinal Fernando is most remembered for ... .

Fernando Tatis, Jr. hit 2 grand slams in one inning while playing for the St. Louis Cardinals.


Don't forget to link to STP through the AAAC home page to help support this site!


----------



## XdryMartini

The above codes are no longer working.  Does anyone have an active one?


----------



## smr

XdryMartini said:


> The above codes are no longer working.  Does anyone have an active one?


62387. Riddle from this same catalog (Hot Deals Early Spring 2008 catalog), which might get you a credit for the amount you pay for shipping (in their discretion, as mentioned above, if the answer is correct):

Legend has it that this 13th century music man is behind a phrase that means a deal is a deal and nonpayment could result in severe penalties. Name the man and the phrase, and earn free regular ground shipping... ."
The man is The Pied Piper of Hamelin and the phrase is "pay the piper."

Don't forget to link from the AAAC home page to help support this site!


----------



## smr

Extra 10% off at STP today! If you can stack either the above code or 62846, your discount would be just slightly under 30%. 

Edit: Seems to be working for me. 2 pair of $59.95 Bills Khakis show in cart for $86.32. Also, for code 62846, the following riddle may get you a credit for the cost of shipping (it's in the discretion of STP): 

"In '04 this executive club number changed to four and in '06 it changed to three." Answer is living former US Presidents.

Don't forget to link to STP though the AAAC homepage to help support this site!


----------



## pkincy

For whatever reason the 62486 did not work for me but the 62387 did and it stacked with the 10% to make a total 28% discount.

Perry


----------



## smr

pkincy said:


> For whatever reason the 62486 did not work for me but the 62387 did and it stacked with the 10% to make a total 28% discount.
> 
> Perry


62846 (vs. 62486). Worked earlier today for me. Hope they haven't disabled it.


----------



## rtbrick

Anybody have a code that is currently working? Tried a couple of the recent posted codes, but no luck.


----------



## trolperft

63000,63138,63129,63140,63147,63149,63152 or 63154----free shipping(USA only)
63111,63123,63128,63130,63139,63142,63144,63146,63148,63151,63153 or 63155-----20% OFF

I have a lot of spare time today.


----------



## rtbrick

Those worked! Thanks!


----------



## smr

trolperft said:


> 63000,63138,63129,63140,63147,63149,63152 or 63154----free shipping(USA only)
> 63111,63123,63128,63130,63139,63142,63144,63146,63148,63151,63153 or 63155-----20% OFF
> 
> I have a lot of spare time today.


Wow!

Also, 62699.


----------



## damon54

How does one "stack" codes?


----------



## smr

damon54 said:


> How does one "stack" codes?


They do not allow the stacking of codes. If there is another promo in place (the 10% off site wide the other day, for example) when you have a discount code, the code will sometimes stack with the other promo (and they were disabling codes the other day when they realized that stacking was occuring--so this can be hit or miss). Also, while it is in their discretion, and it sometimes is allowed by STP in a "hit or miss" manner, if you give them the correct answer to one of their free shipping riddles, they may in their discretion give you a credit for the amount you paid for domestic ground shipping (free shipping riddle always says it cannot be combined with other promos, but the sometimes allow it anyway, especially when the riddle and code are from the same catalog) even when you've already gotten a discount using a %-off code.


----------



## trolperft

Alas, coupon codes that I posted above have no longer worked.


----------



## obiwan

Any new codes? I have a couple of items in my cart that I would like to save an additional 20% on.


----------



## trolperft

63644 might work.


----------



## Jolly Green

trolperft said:


> 63644 might work.


Code verified. It works as of right now.


----------



## zhyue

*20% off clearance*

20% off clearance until March 20th.


----------



## trolperft

63770 worked today.


----------



## Tom72

*STP Code*

63770 works as of 4-9-08.


----------



## trolperft

63770 expired.
new code---63804


----------



## red96

trolperft said:


> 63770 expired.
> new code---63804


Any chance you have the shipping riddle for that catalog?


----------



## trolperft

smr might know. Ask him.


----------



## smr

trolperft said:


> smr might know. Ask him.


Other than many offers through emails, and one code that was limited to a few uses, I haven't gotten any of the unlimited use 20% off codes in a while. Just happy to see that trolperft has found a way to get these codes.


----------



## MLR

The most recent riddle: "A former Cardinal begat a son who made a devilish deal in the valley of a another sun....name the son and receive free shipping through 5/15"

Sorry, don't know the answer but I was thinking its sports related - if anyone determines the answer please post


----------



## clothesboy

MLR said:


> The most recent riddle: "A former Cardinal begat a son who made a devilish deal in the valley of a another sun....name the son and receive free shipping through 5/15"
> 
> Sorry, don't know the answer but I was thinking its sports related - if anyone determines the answer please post


Jack Elway?


----------



## MLR

That's what I think - Jack signed with the Sun Devils and John Elway was a Stanford Cardinal...


----------



## trolperft

63804 has expired.
try 63927.


----------



## trolperft

New code---64059

63927 has no longer worked.


----------



## trolperft

New code---64310


----------



## lexmann

Hi, anyone got a new code?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ltontheqt

I am code hunting as well.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

ltontheqt said:


> I am code hunting as well.


Likewise . . . I can't bear to order from STP w/out that sweet one-fifth off the already low, low prices.


----------



## smr

Spent the last 5 minutes fooling around with codes, and so far, just found that 64531 gives an extra 10% off. Will try for a few more minutes.


----------



## Sir Walter

There use to be a time when the 30% off codes were fairly common, what has happened?


----------



## trolperft

Sir Walter said:


> There use to be a time when the 30% off codes were fairly common, what has happened?


I guess that STP has tightened their discount.


----------



## joshuagb

trolperft said:


> I guess that STP has tightened their discount.


Jesus I wish they would throw us a bone.


----------



## LeonS

How often these 20% off coupons come up?


----------



## smr

drin said:


> How often these 20% off coupons come up?


Not all that often right now. Sign up to receive promo mailings from them, and you will receive emails with links that will give you a discount, and many seem to be for 20% off (often with limitations, such as 20% off of 4- or 5-star rated merchandise, or spring merchandise). The codes that get sent out now generally have limitations on the # of uses, such as good for 3 uses (they are now a combination of letters and numbers).


----------



## vancouverman

Does anyone have a 20% off? I have only seen 10% as of late and am waiting it out as there are a few suits in I want to buy.


----------



## smr

I just received an email flyer from STP giving 20% off. The discount code embedded in the email's link to STP appears to be CTN59846. May be for a limited number of uses. Good luck!

Scott


----------



## vancouverman

Thanks Scott. I just went in to use it and then I noticed that the suit that I wanted had gone up from $599 to $699! I called and they said they had a 4-5 star sale which is over, but yet this suit doesn't have any stars. Then they stated they had a 1-day sale on the 14th but I said that I saw this price over the weekend and again last night (the 15th). The response was "oh, well sometimes we have other sales and now it isn't one of the times so it isn't discounted as much". They were not willing to honour the $599 anymore.

Customer Service and common business sense sure has gone out the window with this site, they used to be the place to go.


----------



## smr

vancouverman said:


> Thanks Scott. I just went in to use it and then I noticed that the suit that I wanted had gone up from $599 to $699! I called and they said they had a 4-5 star sale which is over, but yet this suit doesn't have any stars. Then they stated they had a 1-day sale on the 14th but I said that I saw this price over the weekend and again last night (the 15th). The response was "oh, well sometimes we have other sales and now it isn't one of the times so it isn't discounted as much". They were not willing to honour the $599 anymore.
> 
> Customer Service and common business sense sure has gone out the window with this site, they used to be the place to go.


Prices on STP can vary from day to day. It's not that unusual , and there's nothing the CSR's can do about it. Many other online sites do this, too, except with them the price can vary from hour to hour depending on what's selling.

They do (or at least they had) a price guarantee on their site so that if they lower the price over the next 30 days (I think), you can get a refund for the difference. I've taken advantage of this policy several times. They once did it for me and made an adjustment to the price (to the lower price) even though I had used a discount code, but with the way they've been cutting back on the discount codes, I don't know if they would still do so.


----------



## Apthorpe

vancouverman said:


> Thanks Scott. I just went in to use it and then I noticed that the suit that I wanted had gone up from $599 to $699!


Fast action is required. I had my eye on a Corneliani that I noticed today dropped from $853 to $598. With a 20% discount it was $478. I'm not entirely sure I like the pinstripe. We'll see.

https://javascript[B][/B]:history.go(-1);


----------



## vancouverman

*20% off good for 2 more uses*

I had been away and found that I got this email with a 20% off, I think it expires tonight though: code = SSV31572


----------



## CodeRed

Any new codes, all the ones that I tried are not working...thx.


----------



## smr

BBW71756 is good for 15% off but is limited to 3 uses. Must be purchase of $100+, which I think also gets you a $20 gift card from STP.


----------



## vancouverman

*New 20% off*

ZZK02707 is only good until tomorrow (end of the day May 29), works for 20% off, good for 3 uses.


----------



## vancouverman

...and another one good until this Saturday ZYW00581


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Vancouver man, how's the duty charged by UPS (or whomever ships for STP), I've never ordered from them because I thought their shipping charges were expensive and that I'd get dinged for customs/brokerage fees on top of it.


----------



## vancouverman

I have a mailbox just over the US border (am going down next weekend so arranged for 6 different shipments of items!) thus have no clue on duties but would expect it to be damn expensive. I never get anything shipped into Canada unless it is off of eBay then I can ask a seller to claim the item with a lesser value, websites would never do it.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Actually, I'd say that 9 times out of 10 packages sent by mail go through seamlessly. Thanks Vancouverman.


----------



## smr

CSK32133 for 20% off, but limited to 3 uses, unfortunately.


----------



## smr

Another 3-use 20%-off code: CSJ01918. Good until the 11th.


----------



## zarathustra

anyone got a code?


----------



## brmoore

How about it ! Have not seen a code in awhile. Looks like STP had tightened up a little - Need Code.


----------



## leica

Sign up for their email notices. You will recieve emails regularly. By clicking on the link in the email STP will automatically provide the discount mentioned in the email. Recently got one that gave me 25% off.


----------



## Pentheos

Beginning today, STP has 20% off. With a new customer's (like me) order, there is an additional 10% off.

I got two pairs of Bill's Khakis chamois pants shipped for $115.00. Wow.


----------



## CharlieChannel

*NO Promo REceived - Still Need a Code help !*



Pentheos said:


> Beginning today, STP has 20% off. With a new customer's (like me) order, there is an additional 10% off.
> 
> I got two pairs of Bill's Khakis chamois pants shipped for $115.00. Wow.


I DIDN'T GET THE PROMO ISN'T THERE a CODE we can use ? Help.


----------



## Pentheos

There was no promo code, it was just their 4th of July sale - which has been extended through today.

So shop.


----------



## clothesboy

I'm thinking that a permanent STP banner on this thread might bring in more revenue to the site.


----------



## Pentheos

Exactly. Maybe there could be an AAAC discount, say 50% on top of whatever other discount they are offering? In the long run, I'm sure STP would make more money than it would lose from such a proposition. I have the feeling that they sell on commission.


----------



## jsherman02

Any new codes?


----------



## Andy

clothesboy said:


> I'm thinking that a permanent STP banner on this thread might bring in more revenue to the site.


Not a bad idea!

https://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=1GmxqfbT53Q&offerid=42083.10000236&type=4&subid=0

Or try:


----------



## clothesboy

An attaboy from the chief himself. Well, even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while. This is a start unfortunately this will only last until the page turns. I'm thinking a permanent banner somewhere at the top of the page.

I'm not trying to slight any of the merchants who support AAAC with their advertising $'s just trying to bring Andy more revenue.


----------



## damon54

I was emailed a 25% off, now how do I find the code# for this offer.

My apologies in advance for being an STP novice.


----------



## clothesboy

damon54 said:


> I was emailed a 25% off, now how do I find the code# for this offer.
> 
> My apologies in advance for being an STP novice.


Usually you click through a link in the e-mail.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Anybody got a current 20% off code? I signed up for their DealFlyer emailings, but they never seem to send me anything (or maybe my spam filter catches it all . . . .).


----------



## CharlieChannel

PJC in NoVa said:


> Anybody got a current 20% off code? I signed up for their DealFlyer emailings, but they never seem to send me anything (or maybe my spam filter catches it all . . . .).


 Seriously -do 2 things :
1) Buy something. Even a $40 or $50 purchase will put you in their
VIP, welcome-back and we-miss-you categories. You will get the special offers.
2) Place. www.sierratradingpost.com in your Contacts list - that will
usually get them through Spam filters.


----------



## vancouverman

*25% off*

PGN00631 is good for 25% off until Midnight on Tues Nov 4 - but prob only for 2-3 uses.

I bet the US economy is not helping STP as I keep getting 25% off and 20% off with Free Shipping on a weekly basis which is usually only seen every few months.

For my own good I actually hope they stop though as I have bought 3 Corneliani suits in the past month!! When it's under $600 a suit how can I say no?


----------



## vancouverman

*25% off*

Another 25% off code, good until close on Tuesday, November 11: WVF70006.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Anybody got some fresh code?


----------



## Mad Hatter

No new codes. Seems like STP has been tightening-up on the offers. Best I get is stuff like 10%+free shipping, anymore-and I am an active shopper. Even the sales are tepid-mainly stuff that's been hard to sell.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Mad Hatter said:


> No new codes. Seems like STP has been tightening-up on the offers. Best I get is stuff like 10%+free shipping, anymore-and I am an active shopper. Even the sales are tepid-mainly stuff that's been hard to sell.


Bummer. I am _seriously_ jones-in' for some fresh code, man.


----------



## mrmittens

Use code TEMPDISC118 at checkout for 20% off the entire order. Temporary, so unsure of the duration for the coupon, but worked last I tried.

Also, AC118A gives up to 30% off select items.


----------



## vwguy

Any new codes kicking around?

Brian


----------



## SouthernHoo

*15% off code*

Spam99 is good for 15% off. Works as of today. Unsure of expiration or limitations.


----------



## vancouverman

*25% off today*

Good for today only - GXM28415.

Btw - I saw someone post a 15% off code, if I were a buyer I wouldn't waste my time with 15% off until you get free shipping as well. I get 20% off codes every week, and 25% off about once a month.


----------



## vancouverman

*ANOTHER 25% OFF*

ZFX73613 - good until end of day.


----------



## vancouverman

*20% off coupons x2*

Good until midnight on Tues Jan 6 - GYV70918 or ZGR86748


----------



## super k

I usually find a 20% off in my email daily, except today, now that I need one . Anyone ?


----------



## RipRoar

*Jan. 7th promo code*

UMB70408


----------



## Chem1

How about today, Jan. 8th?


----------



## spielerman

super k said:


> I usually find a 20% off in my email daily, except today, now that I need one . Anyone ?


so how do you get them in your email daily? I've signed up for the deal flyer and boy have not seen one of these in ages- even though I spend $ there at least once a month...


----------



## RipRoar

*Jan. 8th promo code*

NSC90136

Extra 25% off clearance outerwear, and extra 24% all clearance.

Sign up to receive emails, people! I normally despise daily advert emails, but STP don't bother me at all.


----------



## spielerman

they wouldn't bother me either, but I'm signed up and never get them


----------



## super k

spielerman said:


> so how do you get them in your email daily? I've signed up for the deal flyer and boy have not seen one of these in ages- even though I spend $ there at least once a month...


stop the spending....most I have received are along the lines of "miss you...want you back "


----------



## vancouverman

*Another 20% off*

The more you spend the better offers you get. I usually get 3-4 suits a year from there, $2k annual spend, definitely not much money at all, and as I mentioned I get 25% off at least once a month.

UNZ21506 - 20% off until tomorrow.


----------



## vancouverman

*25% off again*

NJR50615 - good through Monday.


----------



## vancouverman

*30% OFF!*

JHN68590 is good today only for 30% off (they're really clearing out things, I can't wait for new stock to arrive as they barely have any inventory right now), and I think only for clearance items.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Anyone got a current code?

I keep signing up for their DealFlyer e-mailings, but they never seem to send me anything, even though I placed an order worth $150+ with them not long ago.


----------



## spielerman

so what I found out is that I set up an email account just to subscribe to the flyer stuff... then I get 20% and 25% every other day. Have not used one yet, but hopefully by buying with a different account but using the code, they will keep on rolling them into the inbox...


----------



## shanshan

what do you folks think is best to buy from STP? I haven't bought anything from them.. am hesistant to drop $1K on suit online... wondering if you folks are buying suits, or pants or socks etc...

Thanks


----------



## super k

I have purchased all examples from Sierra, high end suits, biking gear, etc. They are the easiest to deal with. Each shipment comes with a return label and return form. Best communications, shipment, merchandise,


----------



## Spence

shanshan said:


> what do you folks think is best to buy from STP? I haven't bought anything from them.. am hesistant to drop $1K on suit online... wondering if you folks are buying suits, or pants or socks etc...
> 
> Thanks


Anything that's a good deal. STP has a very generous return policy, so you can buy a number of things and return what doesn't fit for all of 6 dollars.

I've bought a suit and several sportcoats in the past.

-spence


----------



## jessicarod

I don't know if this will help anyone, but I'm subscribed to this newsletter and got this coupon code: its 101CLOTHING for 15% off I think its good until the 30th of this month, its for the website 101clothing.com -- I hope this helps someone


----------

